#  Krankenpflege >   Krankengymnastik nach Arbeitsunfall nicht wahrnehmen? >

## Dani4711

Hallo, 
ich hatte einen Arbeitsunfall und war eine Woche krankgeschrieben. Nun musste ich heute nochmal zum Arzt, dieser hat mich weiterhin krankgeschrieben und mir Krankengymnastik sowie Lymphdrainage verordnet. Habe schon den ganzen tag versucht Termine zu bekommen, aber das scheint momentan der schwierig zu sein. Nun meine frage, gibt es Probleme mit der Berufsgenossenschaft wenn ich die Verordnung nicht wahrnehmen und nicht zur Krankengymnastik hingehe? Bzw bekommen die das überhaupt mit? Sie würden ja schließlich auch keine Rechnung einer Praxis bekommen.  
Viele Grüße 
Daniel

----------


## josie

Hallo Daniel!
Es kann durchaus sein, daß es vor Weihnachten noch schwierig wird, trotzdem solltest Du es auch in anderen Praxen versuchen.
Der Arzt hat dir die Physio nicht umsonst aufgeschrieben, er hält es für wichtig, damit deine Arbeitsfähigkeit wieder hergestellt wird.  

> Bzw bekommen die das überhaupt mit?

 Auszuschließen ist das nicht, spätestens wenn es der BG mit der Arbeitsunfähigkeit zu lange dauert, kann es sein, daß es zu Nachfragen kommt oder Du zum Gutachter mußt und dann wird sicher geschaut, was für Therapien bisher gelaufen sind.

----------


## Dani4711

Hallo Josie, 
Danke für deine Antwort, habe es heute noch bei weiteren Physiotherapeuten versucht um entsprechende Termine zu bekommen, leider negativ.
Keine Praxis kann dieses Jahr noch die verordneten drei Behandlungen pro Woche durchführen, aufgrund verkürzter Arbeitszeiten in den nächsten Wochen bzw vollen Terminkalendern  :Sad:  
Eine Behandlung wäre frühestens Anfang nächsten Jahres möglich, aber da ich am 22.12 nochmal zum Arzt muss und davon ausgehe das ich bis 05.01 wieder regulär arbeiten kann, frage ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist diese Behandlungen dann noch 2015 durchführen zu lassen. Denn wenn ich erstmal wieder arbeite und den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen bin (Verletzung ist am Fuß) denke ich, brauche ich auch diese Behandlung nicht mehr.
Das die Behandlung ansich wichtig ist, denke ich auch..nur wird der Fuß schätze ich bis in 4 Wochen auch so auskuriert sein und eine Behandlung dann hinfällig. 
Es geht mit nur darum, das ich keinen Ärger mit der Arbeit oder der Berufsgenossenschaft bekomme wenn ich die Verordnung nicht einlöse.
Besteht denn eine Möglichkeit solch eine Verordnung zu "stornieren" ? 
Viele Grüße
Daniel

----------


## josie

Hallo Daniel!
Du solltest jetzt mit deinem beh. Arzt Rücksprache halten, damit das in deiner Akte vermerkt wird, daß es nicht möglich war, im alten Jahr noch Termine zu bekommen.  

> Denn wenn ich erstmal wieder arbeite und den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen  bin (Verletzung ist am Fuß) denke ich, brauche ich auch diese Behandlung  nicht mehr.

 Das sehe ich anderst, ich denke, gerade wenn Du wieder beim Arbeiten bist, kann es sein, daß dein Fuß aufgrund der Belastung dir noch massive Probleme bereiten kann und da kann dann der Physio ansetzen.
Gute Besserung

----------

